# bluetooth and konqueror

## linksocc

a week ago i finally got bluetooth to work in konqueror by going to bluetooth:// but now it just gives me an arror message that says :

```
Malformed URL

bluetooth:/
```

does anybody have an idea of what could it be, because i still can use kbtobexclient to transfer files to my phone.

----------

## EvilGenius

I have exactly the same problem over here. Doesn't work anymore from one day to another  :Sad: 

----------

## pmatos

 *EvilGenius wrote:*   

> I have exactly the same problem over here. Doesn't work anymore from one day to another 

 

Same here, tried bluetooth for the first time.

Using kde-3.5.2.

----------

## beatryder

are you using the split ebuilds?

what does:

```

# emerge kdebase-kioslaves  kdemultimedia-kioslaves kdepim-kioslaves -p

```

----------

## pmatos

 *beatryder wrote:*   

> are you using the split ebuilds?
> 
> what does:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

It seems the answer is no!

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge kdebase-kioslaves  kdemultimedia-kioslaves kdepim-kioslaves -p

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdialog-3.5.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-3.5.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/libkcddb-3.5.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves-3.5.2)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/libkmime-3.5.0)

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdialog-3.5.0

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.2

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkcddb-3.5.2

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-3.5.2

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkmime-3.5.0

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves-3.5.2
```

----------

## beatryder

do you have kdeblutooth installed?

----------

## pmatos

 *beatryder wrote:*   

> do you have kdeblutooth installed?

 

Yes!

```
$ emerge -s kdebluetooth

Searching...

[ Results for search key : kdebluetooth ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  net-wireless/kdebluetooth

      Latest version available: 1.0_beta1

      Latest version installed: 1.0_beta1

      Size of downloaded files: 800 kB

      Homepage:    http://kde-bluetooth.sourceforge.net/

      Description: KDE Bluetooth Framework

      License:     GPL-2
```

----------

## voidzero

Same problem here, after upgrading to kde 3.5.2.

 :Idea:  Fortunately sobexsrv still works!   :Cool: 

----------

## linksocc

im using the split ebuilds, and had no prob until i upgraded to kde 3.5.2 and now this doesnt work

----------

## voidzero

It seems that konqueror doesn't understand bluetooth:/ and sdp:/

----------

## pmatos

 *voidzero wrote:*   

> It seems that konqueror doesn't understand bluetooth:/ and sdp:/

 

But this is not 'normal'... I think! At least as far as the documents/howtos are concerned.

----------

## linksocc

 *voidzero wrote:*   

> It seems that konqueror doesn't understand bluetooth:/ and sdp:/

 

but that just happened after upgrading to kde 3.5.2 from 3.5.1, and after it gives the error message it still show the fav icon for bluetooth

----------

## beatryder

hmm

have you tried running (as root) hid2hci ?

I just noticed that I am having the same problem as you. Only for me it seems to have happened when I started using my bluetooth mouse

----------

## pmatos

 *beatryder wrote:*   

> hmm
> 
> have you tried running (as root) hid2hci ?
> 
> I just noticed that I am having the same problem as you. Only for me it seems to have happened when I started using my bluetooth mouse

 

Yep!

```

# hid2hci

No devices in HCI mode found
```

----------

## beatryder

Hmm, well then I am stumped.

----------

## pmatos

 *beatryder wrote:*   

> Hmm, well then I am stumped.

 

From kde-linux list:

 *Quote:*   

> There is some people confirming the issue on KDE-devel. This looks like it may
> 
> be a bug in the handling of kio_bluetooth.
> 
> --
> ...

 

We're not alone. Probably the solution goes through downgrading or waiting for 3.5.3... or something!

----------

## beatryder

Hmm, perhaps they will post a patch, I can see 3.5.2-rn happening first

----------

## linksocc

well.. then i guess we are just giong to have to wait for an update to fix this prob

----------

## EvilGenius

Has anybody tried to downgrade to 3.5.1 to verify if it is really caused by 3.5.2 ?

----------

## pmatos

 *EvilGenius wrote:*   

> Has anybody tried to downgrade to 3.5.1 to verify if it is really caused by 3.5.2 ?

 

Nope... I think I'll be waiting for a revision or patch. The discussion in kde-devel is being quite nice to read!  :Smile: 

----------

## linksocc

 *pmatos wrote:*   

>  *EvilGenius wrote:*   Has anybody tried to downgrade to 3.5.1 to verify if it is really caused by 3.5.2 ? 
> 
> Nope... I think I'll be waiting for a revision or patch. The discussion in kde-devel is being quite nice to read! 

 

Linky??

----------

## pmatos

 *linksocc wrote:*   

>  *pmatos wrote:*    *EvilGenius wrote:*   Has anybody tried to downgrade to 3.5.1 to verify if it is really caused by 3.5.2 ? 
> 
> Nope... I think I'll be waiting for a revision or patch. The discussion in kde-devel is being quite nice to read!  
> 
> Linky??

 

http://lists.kde.org/?t=114403791100001&r=1&w=2

----------

## dystopianray

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=129237

The issue is fixed now, use kdebluetoot-1.0_beta1-r1

----------

## pmatos

 *dystopianray wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=129237
> 
> The issue is fixed now, use kdebluetoot-1.0_beta1-r1

 

Yes, solved!

Seems to work now but I can't seem to send files to the PC. I can only send from the PC to the cell phone. When I try the other way around I get 'service not supported' on my Motorola V600.

Any ideas?

----------

## Luc484

 *pmatos wrote:*   

> Seems to work now but I can't seem to send files to the PC. I can only send from the PC to the cell phone. When I try the other way around I get 'service not supported' on my Motorola V600.
> 
> Any ideas?

 

It seems I don't have this problem. I can send files from the cell to the pc.

----------

## pmatos

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

>  *pmatos wrote:*   Seems to work now but I can't seem to send files to the PC. I can only send from the PC to the cell phone. When I try the other way around I get 'service not supported' on my Motorola V600.
> 
> Any ideas? 
> 
> It seems I don't have this problem. I can send files from the cell to the pc.

 

Indeed... already found the problem.... I didn't know how to use my cell phone!  :Smile: 

----------

## chojin

I still have the problem:

I get this with konquerer:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> An error occurred while loading bluetooth:/:
> 
> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
> ...

 

Using the split ebuild kde version 3.5.2 and kdebluetooth-1.0-beta1-r2

```

# equery l kde

[ Searching for package 'kde' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kde-env-3-r4 (0)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.2 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.2 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.2-r6 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves-3.5.2-r3 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/kdesu-3.5.0 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkdenetwork-3.5.0 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] kde-base/libkdepim-3.5.2-r1 (3.5)

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/kdebluetooth-1.0_beta1-r2 (0)

```

----------

## folder

 *chojin wrote:*   

> I still have the problem:
> 
> I get this with konquerer:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

this seems like a new problem and should be a new thread but...

I can make it work if kbluetoothd is started by root, but can't work out what's wrong for normal user.  kio_bluetooth.* is in /usr/lib/kde3/

rob.

----------

## gw

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> An error occurred while loading bluetooth:/:
> 
> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
> ...

 

I happen to have had exactly the same error message, but it vanished after a reboot (I had all the bluetooth things freshly installed in the current session); after the reboot (and automated starting of the bluetooth init service), I insert the bluetooth dongle, start kbluetooth from command line -- which gives me a little bluetooth symbol in my xfce panel; clicking on this symbol opens konqueror, but this time without said error message.

gw

----------

